# Making Grooves With a Router



## CaioMekacheski (Nov 17, 2015)

Hello woodworkers, Here´s a new video, showing how to make grooves with a router. A simple tip for begginers.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Good video, good on the eye protection, good on the hearing protection. Not so good on the dust protection. Looked like all that dust was going right into you nose.


----------

